

Ask HN: How to decide which language to use for my life dream? - ishener

I want to finally start the web app that I always dreamed of doing. My hope is that it will become my startup and eventually my life mission. When this is what I&#x27;m aiming at, I find it very hard deciding what language to use...<p>I&#x27;m pretty determined to start with google app engine (and maybe later move to compute engine) so it leaves me with 4 options really. Here are the pro&#x2F;cons of using them:<p>1. Java: my comfort zone. It will take me relatively little time to get going because I have the most experience with this choice. Also, it&#x27;s a solid choice in terms of performance.<p>2. PHP: my other comfort zone. It will be the fastest to make a working prototype, so why not really? Since it&#x27;s app engine, I don&#x27;t need to worry about scaling it. But then again, I don&#x27;t like writing PHP...<p>3. Python: I don&#x27;t have much experience, and besides I don&#x27;t really see any advantage for python over php. The plus: if my site fails, it will be good to learn python...<p>4. Go: it would be really cool... But it&#x27;s experimental, and I&#x27;m not so sure how much time it will take me to take care of basics such as templating and user management...
======
jbrooksuk
This is something you shouldn't be worrying about. Seriously. Pick what you're
most comfortable with, which sounds to be Java.

